# Golden State (+7) @ New Orleans 1/30/08



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets (32-12) vs. Golden State Warriors (27-19)*










VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

A great time to be a Hornets fan.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> A great time to be a Hornets fan.


It certainly is. I'm just taking it in one game at a time and enjoying every bit of it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Peterson is in the doghouse or hurt...Can't say he hasn't earned it,but I don't like Pargo starting.He's such a horrible defender that you're really screwed if he can't hit shots.I would like to see Julian get some meaningful PT

Sportscenter said that a win clinches the All Star coaching job for Scott,but I'm not sure they're right.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

chandler is getting worked by brandon wright, what the hell....


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I guess Peterson is in the doghouse or hurt...Can't say he hasn't earned it,but I don't like Pargo starting.He's such a horrible defender that you're really screwed if he can't hit shots.I would like to see Julian get some meaningful PT
> 
> *Sportscenter said that a win clinches the All Star coaching job for Scott,but I'm not sure they're right*.


I think they're right.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West has to get more involved now. Ely is out the rest of the night with an upper respiratory infection or something like that.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

this game is so slow and quiet... all the hornets seem to be plodding around instead of trying to free up and get open for chris to distribute.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

d-x is schoolin pietrus somethin awful.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets had better start playing some D and go on a run!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess that Peterson has some sort of viral thing.I did a google news search and that's what came up.I don't know why that Julian Wright hasn't gotten some burn yet.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Competitive game, both teams going back and forth... Warriors are a tough team, they play 48mins of competitive ball and you can't let them go on a run of any kind. Their perimeter shots seem to be falling tonight, which is bad news for the Hornets.

Agreed that Wright should get some minutes. With MoPete out, that's -1 for depth, which is a big problem for this team...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

pejas playing admirable D on jackson, hes just making some incredible shots.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, we knew it had to end at some point. :azdaja: Bench gave us absolutely nothing tonight. No Mo Pete, Ely went out early sick, nothing from Bowen, Rasual played very, very limited minutes. Warriors shots were falling more than ours tonight. People started leaving once they sensed this one was in the books. I guess it was time for a gut check after 9 straight wins.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think Scott screwed up by not playing Wright early in this game.They've got like three points off the bench...When is BJax going to be back?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You can't have Peja guarding Stephen Jackson either...He didn't do a horrible job,but he sure didn't do a great job either.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Not a shame to be losing to the Warriors, but who knows, this could be a potential first round match-up...

I think this team needs to sign a FA for some bench production. If someone gets injured *knock on wood* it could spell trouble...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This game proved that we are still one piece away from being 100% legit. We need someone on the wing that can guard those athletic SF's this league is so plentiful with. I really think a big two guard is STILL a need for us...It's funny because I think my first post on BBB.net said that exact same thing.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> *Not a shame to be losing to the Warriors,* but who knows, this could be a potential first round match-up...
> 
> I think this team needs to sign a FA for some bench production. If someone gets injured *knock on wood* it could spell trouble...


Yeah at first I was like I don't want to lose to them but then I thought it better to lose to them rather than a well under .500 team.

4 Hornets with double-doubles and it still wasn't enough. Thanks to no bench tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> *I think Scott screwed up by not playing Wright early in this game*.They've got like three points off the bench...When is BJax going to be back?


He's a pretty good defender so I don't know why he didn't at least put him out there to see what he had to offer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You just aren't going to win much when the other team's 13-27 on treys...But this team needs Jackson and Peterson.Morris has stunk offensively,but he's a big guard who plays good enough defense.That's why I'm really surprised that Scott started Pargo instead of him.This would have been a great chance to give Julian an oppurtunity to show you something and I think it was stupid not to.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> He's a pretty good defender so I don't know why he didn't at least put him out there to see what he had to offer.


I have a better shot at cracking CIA code than figuring out why Scott does what he does. Let's just hope Julian is patient because I think he can be an attribute to the team if he hangs around long enough.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The Hornets didn't play defense well tonight. Now I guess we know how other teams feel when our shots are raining on them. The Warriors had it going tonight. 

GUT CHECK! GUT CHECK! 12-2 in January. Not bad guys. Not bad. Let's just re-focus and get back on track.

Next 3 road games will be tough.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I was at the game and all I can say is GS was not missing. It didn't matter if the Hornet were on their lap, they were hitting almost everything. I think Byron should have had Pargo coming off the bench for this game and started Rasual. But I'm not going to complain. 12-2 for the entire month, I would never have predicted that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Scott will clinch the All Star coaching gig if Dallas loses at Boston tomorrow night on TNT or at Detroit and also if the Hornets win in Sacremento


----------

